

Moore's Law limit hit by 2014? (2009) - matt42
http://www.cnet.com/news/moores-law-limit-hit-by-2014/

======
T-A
Pretty much. From last year:
[http://www.hotchips.org/archives/hc25/](http://www.hotchips.org/archives/hc25/)
Scroll down a bit for "The Chip Design Game at the End of Moore’s Law" by
Robert Colwell at DARPA (formerly Intel).

